# Your hutches and runs



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi I was jut wondering if people would like to put on pics of there hutches and runs that they have for there bunnies, I am always interested in new ideas for my bunnies xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a shed 
There is a thread called something like "show us your set ups" with alot of ideas on.
Munchkin Manor is on my profile/albums if you are interested (not got photos on this tablet comp)


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

This is mine ...




























And the buns that live there ...


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Buddy and Trixie's Bunny Burrow:










Rabbit Place Photos by Lu_Lu_Cool | Photobucket


----------



## Leanned85 (Jan 9, 2013)

hazyreality said:


> I have a shed
> There is a thread called something like "show us your set ups" with alot of ideas on.
> Munchkin Manor is on my profile/albums if you are interested (not got photos on this tablet comp)


Thanks, I found that thread and have been looking through other people's set ups, now I feel like I want to go outside and change mine, even though its still dark, pouring down and I'm still in my pj's lol xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, I change much mine all the time, just because I can


----------



## MrBoyle (Jan 12, 2013)

Here is my set up:


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

There are various pics of my setup in the albums in my profile; feel free to take a look.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine are all free range inside


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a shed with 7 hutches inside that are all joined with ramps and tunnels and they can go onto the shed floor as there is a gate across the shed door so i can open it in the day for ventilation but it stays safe at night. I have antoher 6 hutches (all connected) outside which are the buns summer stay. Then everyday i move each fluffy into runs i have all over the lawn. Atm i only have 4 buns and 3 g.pigs but am expecting 6 more g.pigs and possibly 3 more after that if i give in and go and get them.


----------

